# "soft" chemical for varroa mites



## akaneo (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't like using harsh chemicals on my bees but I have varroa mites so I was told to try and use "soft" chemicals to treat them so What "soft" chemicals do y'all like to control varroa mites?

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Apiguard - smelly, and you don't want to get it on your skin. It worked wonderfully for me last winter, and I can let you know in the spring about this winter. :thumbsup:


----------



## idav5d (Nov 24, 2008)

try some wintergreen or tea tree oil in your feeder, it smells good, and you might be surprised at the results.

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Beekeeping/Guide_to_Essential_Oils


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Most of those soft chemical treatments are applied in concentrations that make working with them dangous for the beekeeper and can be extreemly hard on the bees.


----------



## idav5d (Nov 24, 2008)

A little wintergreen oil in a quart or gallon of sugar water is something any human could consume with no harm done. Most commercial treatments can't say the same. The only effect it seems to have on the bees is to make them less palitable to the mites.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Wintergreen oil (and most essential oils) will do the same thing to a human that thymol (apiguard) will (burn, irritate the skin). 

The difference is that the thymol is applied concentrated and the vapors are what does the work whereas the wintergreen oil would be applied diluted and the outcome of that is more questionable.

I don't know much about formic acid, other than that is primarily just an irritant as well (under normal circumstances).

My recommendation is that if you have a mite problem, such as a weak hive or lots of deformed wings, and need a fix now, go with a more tried-and-true soft chemical such as thymol or formic. If you want to maintain a hive, then experiment with some of the alternatives such as essential oils.

But do what works best for you.

Rick


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I regularly use spearmint, lemon grass and thyme oil in treating my bees and never have been "burned". I buy the most concentrated stuff you can buy also. While I wouldn't advise putting it on your tongue, you can use it with no problem.

Mixing thyme oil in a 1:1 sugar solution will actually give you better results then apiguard. For one, it kills mites on contact but is actually good for the bees. Second, as the bees feed the larvae and it is in their bodies, mites feeding on the larvae will ingest it which then retards the reproduction cycle of the mites. So in the case of the mites getting stronger during the year, they are actually getting weaker and die out.

Feed in both the fall and spring as you would with F-B or any treatment.


----------



## Black and Amber (Jun 2, 2003)

*soft" chemical for varroa mites*

alpha6
By 1:1 Do you mean 1 lb. of sugar to1 pint of water. How much thyme do you use?


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Apiguard, Api-life Var, Mite-away-2. The last is an organic acid. The first two are based on Thymol and other essential oils. The commercial preparations deliver a measured dose,something very important when it comes to pesticides. Educate yoursel about these and the timing and temperature needs of each.

dickm


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*A little wintergreen oil*

Wintergreen is toxic and should not be consumed with other asperin based meds!
Regars,
Ernie


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

Ian said:


> Most of those soft chemical treatments are applied in concentrations that make working with them dangous for the beekeeper and can be extreemly hard on the bees.


Ian is absolutly right anything that has a DANGER TO LIFE label and needs a chemical , biological suit to apply or even just good tough gloves to protect your hands is NOT soft It may be soft while occouring in it's natural form in a plant say a vegetable you can eat but then we collect it and condense it to a poison. 

Think about it if you have to protect your hands do you really want to pour this garbage on your bees.

There are alternatives like powdered sugar I can put that on my bees and big heaping spoonful in my mouth and eat it. I dare anyone to do that with thymol or Apiguard.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Yep, Api-Life Var or ApiGuard gets my vote!


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

Please be sure to let us know which one tastes better before you hit the ground!


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Menthol, in its solid, unadulterated state. It works for tracheal mites and, I believe, is no worse that thymol or wintergreen for varroa.


----------



## Matt NY (Jan 14, 2006)

akaneo said:


> I don't like using harsh chemicals on my bees but I have varroa mites so I was told to try and use "soft" chemicals to treat them so What "soft" chemicals do y'all like to control varroa mites?
> 
> Thanks,
> Richard


Soft means naturally occuring chemicals. The big bad stuff is man made and can stick around long after whatever pest is gone.

Try mechanical methods; I like them the best.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>Soft means naturally occuring chemicals. T

bit misleading insnt it?


----------



## Black and Amber (Jun 2, 2003)

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Beekeep...Essential_Oils This is interesting, but where does it say how much Wintergreen or Tea tree Oil to add to the syrup. Anyone know?


----------



## wisbigcheese (Jan 23, 2009)

*Varroa mix*

Just wanted to get a clear understanding on how to mix the treatment for Varroa mites. 1:1 of what ?


----------

